# ACTIVE breastfeeding sessions... baby won't calm down, ugh.



## graciegal (Jun 2, 2009)

My DD is 3.5 months old. Basically since birth she has been very active on the breast. Now that she is older, though, and can lift herself up with her arms, and wants to see what is around, she is a big bother on the breast! She basically does the running man while she is eating, de-latches 15+ times in the times it takes to feed her. She wails her arms around, clawing me to no end, pulls at my nipple when she is latched, kicks her feet which pushes her off my nipple, de-latches so she can look around at everything.... I have a LOT of milk, fast let-down, and know that supply, etc is not the problem. Even at night when it's quiet and dark she still does this. I have tried her laying across my stomach, laying on her side across my stomach, football hold, side laying, basically everything I can think of with no difference. She does get HUGE burps but I will burp her half way and then once I do that she gets so disinterested she doesnt start feeding again, just wants to look around and move.

What is going on, do you think? I can't do this for much longer... it's a marathon every time with her as the runner.

BTW, she is 3.5 months old and 17 pounds. 24 inches long... she is a BIG girl and shows no signs of stopping, so I know she is getting enough. She eats every 2 hours during the day and goes 3-4 hours two or three times during the night. She she fusses and cries right before bed she may sleep 5-7 hours.


----------



## Marissamom (Dec 17, 2009)

I don't think anything is wrong, I think it's just her personality and age. mine would do the exact same thing, and even now at 19 months she sometimes has a hard time sitting still to nurse. it did help so have the same spot where we nursed all day (and only sat in to nurse) and I minimized things that might distract her. I also would hold her in a cradle hold and hold on to either her hands, feet, or head (whichever she was pushing or pulling with most). and it does start to get better, as long as you are letting baby know that you expect them to be still. (and I know it's really hard to be firm with a 3 month old, but sometimes it's what you have to do.)


----------



## PatioGardener (Aug 11, 2007)

nak

she may actually be done when she pulls away. i have fast letdown too and at that age my little guy would be finished after 3-5 min on one breast. what happens if you stop when she pulls off and is no longer interested


----------



## graciegal (Jun 2, 2009)

She's usually Ok with it or she'll get herself back on and then off then on then on again... can they really be done after 3-5 mins? I wonder how much she is getting, like 2-3 ounces? What makes me wonder is with a bottle she will gobble 5 ozs just fine most of the time, so I am always thinking at the breast she isnt getting as much so maybe that is why she is eating every 2 hrs? I dont know - I'm a first time mom!


----------



## graciegal (Jun 2, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marissamom*
> 
> I don't think anything is wrong, I think it's just her personality and age. mine would do the exact same thing, and even now at 19 months she sometimes has a hard time sitting still to nurse. it did help so have the same spot where we nursed all day (and only sat in to nurse) and I minimized things that might distract her. I also would hold her in a cradle hold and hold on to either her hands, feet, or head (whichever she was pushing or pulling with most). and it does start to get better, as long as you are letting baby know that you expect them to be still. (and I know it's really hard to be firm with a 3 month old, but sometimes it's what you have to do.)


That's what I have to do - I have to choose - with my free hand do I hold her hand so she doesn't hit my face and scratch my chest, or do I hold her feet so she doesn't project herself off my breast....


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Moving out to the general forum, as this is not a Breastfeeding Challenges issue (please see the forum guidelines for more details)


----------

